# Looking for permanent camping spots in NE Georgia...



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 20, 2017)

Where I can leave my camper for most of the year and visit on weekends. I know of Turners, Unicoi Springs. But what others do y'all know about and if they are good or not? Also, interested in lake hartwell, rabun, burton and chatuge. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2017)

I haven't been to this place but my neighbor has had a lot here for over 40 yrs. We plan on going this year for a weekend.

http://baldmountainpark.com/Seasonal_Sites.php


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 21, 2017)

riprap said:


> I haven't been to this place but my neighbor has had a lot here for over 40 yrs. We plan on going this year for a weekend.
> 
> http://baldmountainpark.com/Seasonal_Sites.php



I haven't been there in many years. We went to a rodeo there once. It was a nice campground. The permanent sites were set up nice. 
Good central location near Hiawassee.

I would think there are lots of little private campgrounds that offer seasonal rates.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 21, 2017)

There's a lot of spots for sale on northeastgeorgiamountainrealestate.com


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 21, 2017)

Lake Nottely RV Park is seasonal only. That might be good of one isn't looking for a lot of in and out, in and out activity;

http://www.lnrvpark.com/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 21, 2017)

Not in Georgia but this is a nice campgound;

Holly Cove near Cherokee has seasonal sites.

http://hollycovervresort.com/2015/05/07/featured-2/


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 24, 2017)

Leaving Turners Corner headed back to Cleveland on the left is Brookside RV park.  Might not be to your liking but there are several lots for sale with & without RVs on them. 
Some are on the creek. The ones off the creek aren't to crazy high.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 24, 2017)

There is a campground near Lake Burton called Mr Buds. He offers year round spots as well as a storage place. Its on 197 near dam.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 24, 2017)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> There is a campground near Lake Burton called Mr Buds. He offers year round spots as well as a storage place. Its on 197 near dam.



Don't know the name, but there is another one over there on Laurel Lodge Road. Or was.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 24, 2017)

River falls at the Gorge. they are just north of Tallulah falls on 441. they have a nice piece of property and offer long term spots. if you have kids or grand kids then it is a great tubing location. water is to warm for a great fishing spot. i would look at campground C. cooler and quieter during the summer, its up higher and more wind. talk to Tori or Robbie

patrick


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 24, 2017)

My bad, don't look like it is long term !!!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 11, 2017)

http://www.choestoefallsrvpark.com/

Couple miles from Vogel SP off 180 headed to Jacks Gap / Brassyoen Bald


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 14, 2017)

are you still looking ?? I know of a private spot where you would be the only one !! no neighbors !!


----------

